# chromium browser failed to build



## Alain De Vos (Sep 30, 2022)

Error:
chromium-106.0.5249.61 depends on shared library: libkrb.so.3 - not found

"But the file is libkrb5.so.3"


----------



## %pupil -sceptical (Sep 30, 2022)

Presumbly someone did not ported it cleanly to FreeBSD?
That's a typical classic I know from Linux.
Those were completely normal when I tried to compile/install anything under Linux.
That's one reason I never got deeper into Linux and I run FreeBSD now.


----------



## W.hâ/t (Sep 30, 2022)

Edit this line in the Makefile.

```
libkrb.so.3:security/krb5
```

A PR already exists: 254564


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 16, 2022)

iridium browser seem to have a similar problem.


----------

